# Oil or Gas Central Heating?



## Mijne (21 May 2013)

I need to upgrade my heating system.  At present I use oil - gas oil.  I am tired everytime I buy home heating oil the price goes up.  I need a new boiler (condensing) and new radiators.  Would now be the time to change the whole system to gas.  Is it cheaper
I have heard the installation is expensive with Bord Gais.  At present my boiler is outside and would prefer if I go with gas to have the boiler outside.  Maybe it is OK to have a gas boiler.  
A neighbour who uses oil recently changed to kerosense oil and said it was much cheaper.  He had his oil tank cleaned of gas oil for the kerosene.  Would be this be a better option.  I would appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## Leo (22 May 2013)

Gas is cheaper, ~7.7c per kWh versus 10c for oil. Take a look at the SEAI fuel cost [broken link removed]. Gas oil and kerosene oil are pretty much the same price.

If you have the option to switch to natural gas, go for it.


----------



## Mijne (24 May 2013)

Leo

Many thanks for your help.  I found the SEAI fuel cost comparison very useful.
Just one more question is there much difference between the price of a condensing oil burner and a condensing gas burner.

Thank you.


----------



## Leo (24 May 2013)

Should be pretty similar. There are previous threads on both here, you'll find some prices in those.

Remember there are SEAI grants available for heating system upgrades.


----------



## Mijne (28 May 2013)

Leo  

Thanks again for all your help.  
 Would you know anything on double glazed windows versus triple glazed? I need to upgrade windows at back - old double glaze.  My front ones seem fine (replaced double glazed less than 10 years ago) except one where the sealant has gone.  It seems expensive to have to replace all 4 at the front when there is a problem with only one window.  As I need to replace the back ones would it be better to have it repaired than replace all 4 windows at the front.  I do not think you can replace one window as it would look different than the others.  Confused!!

Any ideas.

Mijne


----------



## Jazz01 (28 May 2013)

In relation to the windows - even in 10 years, windows have come on a lot (_down in relation to the u value_). Depending on the frame that exists at the moment, you might just be able to replace the glass section. What type of frame do you have? 

In discussions on windows, it's mostly on the u value of the window (frame & glass) - once you get that from possible suppliers, you are able to compare like with like... Re triple glazed - more expensive, but supposed to be great for keeping the noise of the outside world - outside...


----------



## wbbs (28 May 2013)

I have Calor gas tank, was very happy with it for years, there was a once off annual fee for the tank of around €70 but they increased it last year to €200.  Not as happy now


----------



## Leo (29 May 2013)

Mijne said:


> Leo
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.
> Would you know anything on double glazed windows versus triple glazed?



No problem. 

Could you post the window question in a new thread, or an existing relevant one such as this one? You're not going to get too many window experts looking in a thread about central heating.


----------



## Mijne (29 May 2013)

Leo  

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Mijne (29 May 2013)

Jazzo1

Thanks for clairifying the matter about the u value.

Mijne


----------

